# Pokemon Direct - Pokemon Sword and Shield Expansion Pass and Rescue Team DX announced



## James_ (Jan 9, 2020)

Oh boy a Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Red and Blue Rescue Team remake releasing on the 6th of March

Wait a second







edit on 25/11/2020: image wasn't loading


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jan 9, 2020)

They did it, the crazy bastards, they added old Pokemon as DLC  

What a fucking slap in the face. GG Nintendo. 

Will probably play the Mystery Dungeon remake though, I keep meaning to play the original GBA one but keep getting distracted with other stuff so maybe I'll play this?


----------



## Something whatever (Jan 9, 2020)

Gamefreak a year ago: We would not  add DLC to pokemon

also gamefreak:


----------



## SquidGuy (Jan 9, 2020)

The dlc looks fun, but having to buy dlc to be able to catch old Pokemon seems kind of stingy from Nintendo's side. I mean yeah they have to make money from this dlc but considering the Switch is one of Nintendo's biggest selling consoles, they could have given us this dlc at a better price


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

That Mystery Dungeon remake looks ugly as sin. Don't get me wrong, I'll still play it, but hot dang, it looks horrifying.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They did it, the crazy bastards, they added old Pokemon as DLC
> 
> What a fucking slap in the face. GG Nintendo.
> 
> Will probably play the Mystery Dungeon remake though, I keep meaning to play the original GBA one but keep getting distracted with other stuff so maybe I'll play this?



it’s a full 60 bucks. please download the demo first. the resolution from the direct made it seem like a lazy port. they may of added newer pokémon and forms, but not updating the resolution is a big no sale to me, especially at 60 bucks!


----------



## Flame (Jan 9, 2020)

the only problem with sword and shield is not enough rain and grey skies.


everything else is fine.


----------



## smilodon (Jan 9, 2020)

90$ for full game. No thanks.


----------



## Something whatever (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> That Mystery Dungeon remake looks ugly as sin. Don't get me wrong, I'll still play it, but hot dang, it looks horrifying.


It really does look ugly


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2020)

seriously wish i could fly to Japan Just to punch some faces in for this shit


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2020)

SquidGuy said:


> The dlc looks fun, but having to buy dlc to be able to catch old Pokemon seems kind of stingy from Nintendo's side. I mean yeah they have to make money from this dlc but considering the Switch is one of Nintendo's biggest selling consoles, they could have given us this dlc at a better price



It seems that even without buying the DLC you could still trade for them at least, so that's better than nothing; It's good that the National Dex wont be completely dead now.


----------



## wartutor (Jan 9, 2020)

I bought sword and shield twin pack the day it came out. I guess down the road i can pirate the dlc and be 1 step closer to actually getting a "complete" pokemon game


----------



## Dubbicakes (Jan 9, 2020)

Guess that's proof they withheld Pokemon from the game to sell as DLC. 
I'm totes down for a Mystery Dungeon game, not sure how I feel about the story book art style. Just commit to a anime look puuuuhlease.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2020)

Hard pass. $60 more just for them to add some of the Pokémon they removed? No.

Being able to get them for free sounds great... But that still means some unfortunate sucker paid for this in the first place.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> It seems that even without buying the DLC you could still trade for them at least, so that's better than nothing; It's good that the National Dex wont be completely dead now.



without the DLCs you can not evolve new slowpoke at all. A youtuber maxed it out with rare candies. It evolves based on location. Seems it’s evolutions weren’t included with today’s free update to prevent players from getting them w/o the dlc by modding.


----------



## DuoForce (Jan 9, 2020)

FINALLY, GF getting with the times!  No more $60 for "enhancements"  This is the best announcement I could have asked for.  Fuck 3rd versions, it's nice we get to keep the same game and save.  Plus GF can have more time to work on what would've been this year's mainline game.  Gotta hand it to GF on this one, I thought they would never learn


----------



## impeio92 (Jan 9, 2020)

Weren't those pokemons already in the game cart?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2020)

Lol Gamefreak was too lazy to add all the Pokemon, but is okay with DLC, gotcha


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 9, 2020)

game freak?? more like game frEAk.


----------



## warweeny (Jan 9, 2020)

And people were harassing me for saying the direct would give paid updates.
Oh look at them now.


----------



## Wuigi (Jan 9, 2020)

The PMD remake looks like an asset flip, much less expressive and ofc far less work to just release a game with the ported 3DS engine and some filter ontop of it.
Some guy said to me that the update with the cut pokemon and the ability to trade them to it from 3DS game with pokemon home was just like it was with pokemon bank, but there were far less lies involved with that feature and people knew what they got.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 9, 2020)

So when they previously claimed they had no intention of adding missing pokemon, what exactly where they smoking?


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

OK the Pokemon direct is over can someone tell me the time of the proper nintendo direct


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2020)

Seriously though, one of the new evolutions actually looks like Klonoa.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Lol Gamefreak was too lazy to add all the Pokemon, but is okay with DLC, gotcha



Somewhat worse. They admitted right in the beginning of the direct they had been working on the DLCs for quit sometime. I think they were being created for the base game, but their time and money was being spent else where and told to release the game without them. Than to make up for the lost of money from Town, rather then release them as a free update, they were told to sell them as two different versions. Management at gamefreak 100% needs to be fired. New management needs to come in and enlarge the staff. Remaining at indie size is a result of greed from the current management.


----------



## ombus (Jan 9, 2020)

why..is Gf not embarrassed to do this ? nobody got zelda at that company ? a game that looks worse than pokemon lets go...and now pay for old pokemons ? m god...


----------



## SANIC (Jan 9, 2020)

Clydefrosch said:


> So when they previously claimed they had no intention of adding missing pokemon, what exactly where they smoking?


They're selling them now


----------



## raxadian (Jan 9, 2020)

So, remember when people didn't believe.me that the old Pokemon would be added as DLC?


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2020)

SquidGuy said:


> The dlc looks fun, but having to buy dlc to be able to catch old Pokemon seems kind of stingy from Nintendo's side. I mean yeah they have to make money from this dlc but considering the Switch is one of Nintendo's biggest selling consoles, they could have given us this dlc at a better price


As opposed to having to buy .5 gen full games?
It doesnt change anything. You can still trade for free.
No pokemon game ever (legit) let you catch all the pokemon. This is no different. You can still trade for free which is what matters.

And dlc is much better than new game. That way they dont have to waste time on early game BS and hopefully focus more on endgame and inovate.

They will not release the game of our dreams in one iteration. We need to stop dreaming. GaaS / MMO like updates is what they will have to do if they want to bring everything that everyone want.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> That Mystery Dungeon remake looks ugly as sin. Don't get me wrong, I'll still play it, but hot dang, it looks horrifying.


That's what they said about Sword and Shield... Now look where we are. Buying these games and playing them despite them looking like hot garbage. _What have we become._


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

i’m very surprised they didn’t fix a single glitch nor an exploit in the games. Are they trying to be the new 2k Games?


----------



## Delerious (Jan 9, 2020)

Welp, fuck it! I'm done with the Pokemon franchise. I could deal with them excluding pokemon, but for how little content we got with SWSH and the fact that they're using missing pokemon to make money via a DLC is outright fucking batshit! The franchise makes billions of fucking dollars, so there's no excuse for them to have not had the budget to include this on the base game, which only used 10 of the 16 gigs on the cartridge! What's next? Microtransactions?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 9, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> As opposed to having to buy .5 gen full games?


there is a $60 difference.
with the "old system" you could completely skip the base game and wait for the upgraded one.
now you are forced to pay $60 for the base game and $60 extra for the .5.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Jan 9, 2020)

i feel as tho this was a complete slap in the face, i don't like the way their business practice is heading. Now purchasing pokemon games are no longer full games.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

Seems a lot of pokemon fans mad about the extra cost - get a job and you can find more pokemon


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2020)

Sakitoshi said:


> there is a $60 difference.
> with the "old system" you could completely skip the base game and wait for the upgraded one.
> now you are forced to pay $60 for the base game and $60 extra for the .5.


The extensions are $30 for both.
$60 is if you get them for both shield and sword.

Thats still $30 but the extensions should (most likely) focus entirely on end game content, which is what Sh/Sw truly lack.

Also. Trade is free. Even if you don't have the dlc.


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

According to their website infographics the 200+ returning Pokemon will be made available in the Dex again for free. Of course, they're only gonna be catchable in SwSh be going to these new DLC areas but that does at least open up the option to import them from Pokemon Home.


----------



## GbaNober (Jan 9, 2020)

remember last year the interview from masuda he said they will not add any Pokemon to gen 5 in the future,
but seeing the success and money the game makes they want to squeeze more from the players by adding expansions and dlcs.


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Seems a lot of pokemon fans mad about the extra cost - get a job and you can find more pokemon


While I think the extra cost is warranted in this particular instance, this mindset is of yours is generally pretty toxic and unproductive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2020)

That dlc is overpriced.

Not a fan of adding 200 Pokémon back in. Part of what sold me on Sword and Shield was the promise to cut down. #GFLied

Probably outside the return window now and since I imported I don't think I can't use the consumer guarantees act.

I am not amused. Not buying anything from GameFreak again.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> While I think the extra cost is warranted in this particular instance, this mindset is of yours is generally pretty toxic and unproductive.


Soz mate but to many people expect everything for free by me saying to someone get a job so they can afford it is productive


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Soz mate but to many people expect everything for free by me saying to someone get a job so they can afford it is productive


There's a happy medium between being a beggar and being a bootlicker and this ain't it, chief.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2020)

POKÉMON MYSTERY DUNGEON REMAKE!!! I am a little hyped for this.


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

Snugglevixen said:


> That dlc is overpriced.
> 
> Not a fan of adding 200 Pokémon back in. Part of what sold me on Sword and Shield was the promise to cut down. #GFLied
> 
> ...


Just in case you're not being sarcastic would you mind explaining why the cut-down Dex appealed to you? Was it the idea that it would shake up the competitive meta?


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

GbaNober said:


> remember last year the interview from masuda he said they will not add any Pokemon to gen 5 in the future,
> but seeing the success and money the game makes they want to squeeze more from the players by adding expansions and dlcs.




this is generation 8 not 5. facepalm


----------



## GbaNober (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> this is generation 8 not 5. facepalm


i mean gen 8 haha


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Lilith Valentine said:


> POKÉMON MYSTERY DUNGEON REMAKE!!! I am a little hyped for this.



i started the demo about 5 mins ago. the graphics look much better in terms of the environment and cut seens than the announcement trailer showed.. unfortunately the pokémon have jigged edges in gameplay due to the black outline.


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> i started the demo about 5 mins ago. the graphics look much better in terms of the environment and cut seens than the announcement trailer showed.. unfortunately the pokémon have jigged edges in gameplay due to the black outline.


I never really played the DM games for their graphics, I played them because I love the story and because I love playing as the Pokémon.


----------



## altorn (Jan 9, 2020)

it would've been better if they said from the beginning that not all pokemon will be in the initial release, and the rest will be DLC. They could've avoided all these "ooh they're too lazy and could've just get the upscaled animations from Let's Go Pikachu / Y / X / Pokemon Go, so i won't buy this shit"


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> i started the demo about 5 mins ago. the graphics look much better in terms of the environment and cut seens than the announcement trailer showed.. unfortunately the pokémon have jigged edges in gameplay due to the black outline.


Can you comment on the docked and/or portable mode framerate?


----------



## banjo2 (Jan 9, 2020)

warweeny said:


> And people were harassing me for saying the direct would give paid updates.
> Oh look at them now.


I dunno if "harassing" is the right word, but I stand by what I said

Although I didn't think they'd do any re-adding at all, tbh


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

altorn said:


> it would've been better if they said from the beginning that not all pokemon will be in the initial release, and the rest will be DLC. They could've avoided all these "ooh they're too lazy and could've just get the upscaled animations from Let's Go Pikachu / Y / X / Pokemon Go, so i won't buy this shit"


Based on how they talked about the Dex leading up to the release of SwSh I'm guessing this was at least partially reactionary move, not something that was always in the works.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Soz mate but to many people expect everything for free by me saying to someone get a job so they can afford it is productive


You missed the point entirely. Good job on being condescending, though. Really helps the situation.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> Can you comment on the docked and/or portable mode framerate?



i didn’t notice any rubber banding nor hiccuping. i can’t comment if it is 30 or 60 fps. i truly don’t ever notice a difference between 30 and 60.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2020)

Again. Returning pokemon are added for free in the core game. You can get them traded to you. Just like any previous game.
If you dont want the dlc. You're basically getting (most of) the pokemon back for free.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Soz mate but to many people expect everything for free by me saying to someone get a job so they can afford it is productive



How much is Gamefreak paying you to kiss their ass?


----------



## altorn (Jan 9, 2020)

GenNaz said:


> Based on how they talked about the Dex leading up to the release of SwSh I'm guessing this was at least partially reactionary move, not something that was always in the works.



yeah, you're right. i forgot they said something about it being a firm decision and that not all pokemon are in games will be a trend for future releases.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 9, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> The extensions are $30 for both.
> $60 is if you get them for both shield and sword.
> 
> Thats still $30 but the extensions should (most likely) focus entirely on end game content, which is what Sh/Sw truly lack.
> ...


Isn't $30 per area? Still I just read that there is a season pass for $30 so I'll drop that argument even though a single upgraded game would still be cheaper ($60+$30 vs only $60).

You say that trading is free but we don't really know if you'll be able to really use the added pokemon or not, they only said that there will be an update to add them to the game but that might be only so you can fight against someone that has the dlc.
Well, we can wait and hope that you can indeed use the added pokemon.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> How much is Gamefreak paying you to kiss their ass?


Nothing I don't even kno wher ther even based and if yr gonna game pay up like any other business and gaming is a cheap hobby for the amount of time we put into it


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2020)

@Chary I read that as each area is $30 each, but I've been corrected on discord that it's $30 for both per game. Could you update the article for better clarity?


----------



## Arras (Jan 9, 2020)

I like the art style of the Mystery Dungeon remake, tbh. It's not really what I expected at all, but it's an interesting look.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

I was entirely okay with the removal of Pokemon, because the way the dens reward you made it easy to find and train tons of different Pokemon you would never normally use. I'm also entirely fine with the re-addition of said Pokemon, now that I've beaten the game and can play around in the post-game with them. The dex-cuts never once bothered me. 

It is a little jarring to see those new Pokemon kept behind a paywall of the DLC, but at the same time, they're going to be tradeable to people who don't have the DLC. So if you truly want those Pokemon to raise yourself,  you just have to find a friend or random only with the DLC pokemon you want. 

I'm entirely tired with the Pokemon formula as it is, and as I have been since X/Y. Nothing new has changed. I enjoyed the social aspect of SwSh with my friends, but I found it to be a mediocre game overall. 

What I really care about is the PMD remake. Ugly and weird looking as it is, it's pretty much the same old game, on the Switch, and looking a little more modern. I don't like seeing sprites replaced by 3D models, but any excuse to replay them or to see actually good PMD games released is fine by me.


----------



## GenNaz (Jan 9, 2020)

The wording was a bit confusing but as I understood the "Pokemon Sword Expansion Pass" and the "Pokemon Shield Expansion Pass" are $30 each. You're effectively paying $15 per area.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2020)

Sakitoshi said:


> Isn't $30 per area? Still I just read that there is a season pass for $30 so I'll drop that argument even though a single upgraded game would still be cheaper ($60+$30 vs only $60).
> 
> You say that trading is free but we don't really know if you'll be able to really use the added pokemon or not, they only said that there will be an update to add them to the game but that might be only so you can fight against someone that has the dlc.
> Well, we can wait and hope that you can indeed use the added pokemon.



The wording is very confusing i agree. But its $30 per version. $60 if you want the pass for both games.
I feel like they should offer discounts if you buy both but eh... the whole point of having two versions was to get people to trade back in the day. It no longer makes sense with online but thats another topic.

And i believe they said they could be traded. Which means you can own them. If that ends up not being true i totally get the disappointment.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Chary said:


> I was entirely okay with the removal of Pokemon, because the way the dens reward you made it easy to find and train tons of different Pokemon you would never normally use. I'm also entirely fine with the re-addition of said Pokemon, now that I've beaten the game and can play around in the post-game with them. The dex-cuts never once bothered me.
> 
> It is a little jarring to see those new Pokemon kept behind a paywall of the DLC, but at the same time, they're going to be tradeable to people who don't have the DLC. So if you truly want those Pokemon to raise yourself,  you just have to find a friend or random only with the DLC pokemon you want.
> 
> ...



I get being tired of the formula. That is my main complain about these games (that and too easy) but DLC might actually improve and innovate.
They dont have to waste dev time reinventing the wheel. They can jump straight into adding new stuff and endgame content. We'll see when it gets out but im more hype about this than I was for main game.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

deinonychus71 said:


> (that and too easy


I've never pld a proper pokemon game only pld pokemon let's go and tht was ridiculousy silly easy I gave up on it as no challenge - why the fk ain't everyone telling the Pokemon Company to put a hard mode in


----------



## impeio92 (Jan 9, 2020)

then nobody is going to mention the fact that the pokemons they are going to add were already the cart, nice.


----------



## erikas (Jan 9, 2020)

Some people may complain about the fact that it's a dlc, but personally, i'll take a half priced dlc with new locations and new pokemon over an ultra sm situation where its the exact same game with a slightly different ending. It does suck that there isn't a full on cartridge release tho.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 9, 2020)

It's official: GF just went down the Ubisoft/EA route.
Next they'll add pokeball lootboxes I guess, ah.
Yeah, fuck you GF, and your shitty pokecrap game.
I'd want to say their next games will sell like crap... but seeing what happened with this one...
I'mma just declare the franchise dead and move on with life.
That TemTem game that's coming out soon on steam seems pretty promising...

As for the PMD remake, meh, dunno, dun care too much, but since we talking 'bout it, might as well ask:
Anybody knows of a hack/mod for any of the games in the series that lets you, like, be able to evolve whenever you wanna or bring you any partner you want, no story restrictions or some other bullcrap like that?
I'd like to replay one of them games, but I'd also like to be able to evolve my pokes or bring the ones I want to whenever I wanna, eh.


----------



## deinonychus71 (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> I've never pld a proper pokemon game only pld pokemon let's go and tht was ridiculousy silly easy I gave up on it as no challenge - why the fk ain't everyone telling the Pokemon Company to put a hard mode in


I know right? I dont get why people complain about textures or animation or dex when the game itself is so boring due to being way too easy in the first place. Kinda feels like it should be a priority...

I was a kid when i beat red and blue. Red and blue wasnt necessarily "hard" but you kinda had to pay attention still.
Kids arent dumb. Bring a normal & difficult mode damnit.


----------



## Mythical (Jan 9, 2020)

It just keeps getting worse. I'm definitely done buying the main series pokemon games. 
Rom hacks/fan games are more interesting at this point for me. 
Adding in older content (from earlier titles) as new dlc is just ridiculous. 
I understand expansions to the current game that aren't just an fixing a lack of content that should have been there originally, but come on


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> I was entirely okay with the removal of Pokemon, because the way the dens reward you made it easy to find and train tons of different Pokemon you would never normally use. I'm also entirely fine with the re-addition of said Pokemon, now that I've beaten the game and can play around in the post-game with them. The dex-cuts never once bothered me.



what you said made no sence lol every game even original gold and silver you can only bring old pokemon from older games once you beat the main game... it was never allowed before betaing the main pokemon league, so you were always forced to beat the entire main game with pokemons only found in said reagion and can only play with out of region pokemons post game until then, so it never bothered anyone lol because it was never possible to transfer past gens pokemons before bating the game with the available ones first...

while season pass is nice and all i would apreciate they did a full physical release like pokemons sword/shield deluxe or complete or whatever in the end, i like my complete editions, still waiting for botw one ... maybe when its turned into a nintendo select...


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Arras said:


> I like the art style of the Mystery Dungeon remake, tbh. It's not really what I expected at all, but it's an interesting look.



it’s using the water brush style of the valkyria chronicles. The original aimed for something similar but fell short due to the technical limitations of the gba and ds. Both red and blue rescue also had some problems back than. Red had frame rate drops causing annoying slows while exploring. While blue had long initial load times to and from dungeons and cutscenes. These problems seem entirely gone in DX. In terms of story the original has my favorite story, while super had my favorite village expanding mechanics. See how well these hold up in the demo. Demo supposedly is 5-10 hours long depending on how your pace. Probably could be finished sooner.


----------



## skawo (Jan 9, 2020)

The fact people're defending this is sad;

SwSh had less content than the usual Pokemon game, for more money.
Now they want you to buy the content back, for yet money still.
Further down the line, I bet there'll be either a third version or more DLC still for even more money and the missing last few Pokemon.

The utter disregard for the fans hurts me physically and I don't even play these games.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> they may of added newer pokémon and forms,


*may have


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 9, 2020)

skawo said:


> The fact people're defending this is sad;
> 
> SwSh had less content than the usual Pokemon game, for more money.
> Now they want you to buy the content back, for yet money still.
> ...


You don't play the games but kno swsh had less content lol far as I kno every pokemon game has lots of hours to it so anyone complaining re the cost need to start moaning about something else


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> you can only bring old pokemon from older games once you beat the main game...


_What_? The difference with this game was that it had a large mix of Pokemon from every region from the get-go. HG/SS, R/S/E, and Pt all did this on a small scale; G/S/C had some Gen 1 Pokemon (Pidgey, Geodude, Zubat, etc) because Pokemon still had a small dex size back then. R/S/E was mostly "new" Pokemon, but still had some (Machop, Magnemite, Skarmory, etc). What you're arguing makes no sense. What I'm saying is that shrinking the overall dex in SwSh was fun for me, personally, because I didn't wind up using all the old Pokemon I use normally. (Pidgey was out, no Crobat, etc, these Pokemon that tend to be in every game) There were some really weird inclusions that I felt tempted to use for the first time ever, because the XP dumps from raids/dens make it easy to catch a new Pokemon up to speed, level-wise. 

You could trade backwards with R/B/Y and G/S/C without beating the league, R/S/E could trade with Colosseum (considering the fact that G/S/C had no compatibility at all, to say the least) before the post-game. 

Like I said before, it's no loss to me either way, dex cuts or adding them back post-launch. I had my fun with what I was given. Even if they didn't add the Pokemon back, I was okay with it, because there were 400 different Pokemon to mess around with. Now that they are adding Pokemon back, cool, it'll be like seeing Johto Pokemon in the Sevii Islands in FR/LG.


----------



## Yachie (Jan 9, 2020)

- Oh, JPY 2,980 for pass

- Checking... it turns out that JPY 2,980 is for each game.

- Moltress alter and Articuno alter are cool

- Zapdos alter is weird

- We might actually have all 18 gyms for each element


----------



## skawo (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> You don't play the games but kno swsh had less content lol far as I kno every pokemon game has lots of hours to it so anyone complaining re the cost need to start moaning about something else



I know it has less content, because people have said it has less content, not to mention the obvious fact they just removed half of the Pokemon from it outright.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> That Mystery Dungeon remake looks ugly as sin. Don't get me wrong, I'll still play it, but hot dang, it looks horrifying.



You know this is for kids right, reminds me of Ernest Howard Shepard's art work


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Jonna said:


> *may have


 ignored for being a grammar nezi


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> You know this is for kids right, reminds me of Ernest Howard Shepard's art work


What are you trying to imply? That nice-looking coherent spritework like the original isn't for kids? Character models that look like they naturally exist in the world isn't for kids? 



Spoiler: graphix

















A lot of instances from the trailer look awkward. Like someone put their Pokemon toys on top of some watercolor paintings and called it a day. It's easier to put emotes above unchanging or hopping-up-and-down small handheld sized sprites, than it is to use those same above-head emotes on blank-faced 3D models. It's far more jarring in this modern instance than it was in the original.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> what you said made no sence lol every game even original gold and silver you can only bring old pokemon from older games once you beat the main game... it was never allowed before betaing the main pokemon league, so you were always forced to beat the entire main game with pokemons only found in said reagion and can only play with out of region pokemons post game until then, so it never bothered anyone lol because it was never possible to transfer past gens pokemons before bating the game with the available ones first...
> 
> while season pass is nice and all i would apreciate they did a full physical release like pokemons sword/shield deluxe or complete or whatever in the end, i like my complete editions, still waiting for botw one ... maybe when its turned into a nintendo select...



Gold and Silver only required you enter the Ecruteak Pokemon Center.
You did however need 150 Pokémon caught in the Pokedex to transfer Pokémon with a different OT in Stadium 2's PC if you were transferring that way.


----------



## Nobody_Important4u (Jan 9, 2020)

Honestly im not suprised at all with sword and shield 

I only played a little of ds mystery dungeon so i don't really care unless it's super good


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> What are you trying to imply? That nice-looking coherent spritework like the original isn't for kids? Character models that look like they naturally exist in the world isn't for kids?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i get what your saying. the pokémon lack emotions in the new art style. only their chat avatars give us an idea of what they are feeling and thinking w/o words.

Personally i like the water color painting style. Pokemon is one of the few games were it fits nicely. I will agree though, the animations are effectively  non-existence and it’s sad.  i see it as a result of keeping firered and leaf green standby animations.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> i get what your saying. the pokémon lack emotions in the new art style. only their chat avatars give us an idea of what they are feeling and thinking w/o words.
> 
> Personally i like the water color painting style. Pokemon is one of the few games were it fits nicely. I will agree though, the animations are effectively  non-existence and it’s sad.  i see it as a result of keeping firered and leaf green combat animations.


I want to like the watercolor style, I'm always down for that Tales of/Valkyria kinda artstyle. But unlike the latter two examples, Pokemon MD seems to have gone with the concept of the art, and then slapped the models in later, hoping they'd mesh well. Having completed the demo, it's kinda even more amusing, seeing that some Pokemon (Charmander, Pikachu) have decent animations, while others, (Totodile and his constant arms-out mini t-pose and Bulbasaur being limited to the mildest of head-tilts for expression) don't fare as well. It's one of those cases where I think where working within the limitations ended up making the original game a little more timeless. Doesn't mean I won't buy it day 1 and won't enjoy it like I did when I was 9, but I probably will find myself quirking an eyebrow at the weird animations.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2020)

DANTENDO said:


> Nothing I don't even kno wher ther even based and if yr gonna game pay up like any other business and gaming is a cheap hobby for the amount of time we put into it



Still a dick move for them to cut Pokemon only for them to "conveniently" add them later DLC. Can't spell Gamefreak without EA.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Still a dick move for them to cut Pokemon only for them to "conveniently" add them later DLC. Can't spell Gamefreak without EA.


I don't think they intended to ever re-add the Pokemon. Game Freak just saw the sales numbers and the desire for older Pokemon and decided to put two and two together. At the very least, Pokemon Home users or regular non DLC owners can get those Pokemon via trades/importing.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2020)

Chary said:


> I don't think they intended to ever re-add the Pokemon. Game Freak just saw the sales numbers and the desire for older Pokemon and decided to put two and two together. At the very least, Pokemon Home users or regular non DLC owners can get those Pokemon via trades/importing.



I just... don't know what to think.


----------



## Lodad (Jan 9, 2020)

I could have sworn there was a news thread on GBATemp before Sw/Sh release that announced Dexit where 3 or 4 of us called it that they'd release older pokemon and expanded regions as paid DLC. Where'd that go?


----------



## nero99 (Jan 9, 2020)

I bet all of you that are complaining about the dlc price are the kind of people that go out and pay nearly $200 for the deluxe edition of most Xbox and play station games. Quit complaining already. You wanted more Pokémon, you got it. Now be happy you little brats.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2020)

Man, I'm glad I didn't watch this.


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 9, 2020)

DLC for the old pokes.
This could set a really bad precedent 
Hopefully consumers are smart and don't fall for this sht, but who am i kidding? sht will probably end up as the most sold DLC for the switch


----------



## skawo (Jan 9, 2020)

nero99 said:


> I bet all of you that are complaining about the dlc price are the kind of people that go out and pay nearly $200 for the deluxe edition of most Xbox and play station games. Quit complaining already. You wanted more Pokémon, you got it. Now be happy you little brats.



Haha, no.


----------



## RaptorDMG (Jan 9, 2020)

donaldgx said:


> DLC for the old pokes.
> This could set a really bad precedent
> Hopefully consumers are smart and don't fall for this sht, but who am i kidding? sht will probably end up as the most sold DLC for the switch


The pokemon will be added in free updates, you will still be able to trade and import them with Pokebank 2.0 so it's just like any other pokemon you can only get by transfering from an older gen


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 9, 2020)

even DLC cost hit's for older pokemon now... i miss the old days.... also where my Arceus at?


----------



## ChaosEternal (Jan 9, 2020)

DJPlace said:


> even DLC cost hit's for older pokemon now... i miss the old days.... also where my Arceus at?


Back in the old days when I first played Pokemon during Gen 3 you had to do just that. The only way to get the Johto starters was through Emerald. Not to mention all the Kanto and Johto Pokemon that you could only get through FireRed and LeafGreen, or Coliseum and XD. Of course, DLC wasn't an option back then so they really couldn't do much about it beyond extending development time or releasin g them in additional products. Here they could, but chose not to for whatever reason.


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2020)

So, I don't get it. People are bitching about DLC, but would probably shell out another $60 for an "ultra" or "complete" version.


----------



## Teletron1 (Jan 9, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> i get what your saying. the pokémon lack emotions in the new art style. only their chat avatars give us an idea of what they are feeling and thinking w/o words.
> 
> Personally i like the water color painting style. Pokemon is one of the few games were it fits nicely. I will agree though, the animations are effectively  non-existence and it’s sad.  i see it as a result of keeping firered and leaf green standby animations.



Which is why I mentioned the art style of Shepherd as a reference but Oh well ..  .. maybe people aren't familiar


----------



## noobita029 (Jan 9, 2020)

Nintendo and Gamefreak has fallen to the dark side!! There you go folks, this is how we will be moving forward..


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 9, 2020)

Joom said:


> So, I don't get it. People are bitching about DLC, but would probably shell out another $60 for an "ultra" or "complete" version.


atleast it would get a complete physical release without needing internet download xD, hopefully they release a complete sword/shield version after all dlc is released for 60, so if you bought sword you could get shield + shield dlc all in one go it would be preety good imo.


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 9, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> Back in the old days when I first played Pokemon during Gen 3 you had to do just that. The only way to get the Johto starters was through Emerald. Not to mention all the Kanto and Johto Pokemon that you could only get through FireRed and LeafGreen, or Coliseum and XD. Of course, DLC wasn't an option back then so they really couldn't do much about it beyond extending development time or releasin g them in additional products. Here they could, but chose not to for whatever reason.



true it was more fun that way. it was like DLC before DLC became a thing.


----------



## MiiJack (Jan 9, 2020)

Has anyone of you ever gone to a Pokemon event (I never did)? Imagine that the dlc is the fee to go to an event. It's not for everyone.


----------



## A hacked Soul (Jan 9, 2020)

LonelyPhantom said:


> It seems that even without buying the DLC you could still trade for them at least, so that's better than nothing; It's good that the National Dex wont be completely dead now.


Back in my day we had to buy both fire red and leaf green to complete our Ruby national deck! *shakes walking cane in the air*


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2020)

has anyone tested lan play with the new update? I DON'T wan't my worst fear realized (removal of lan mode)


----------



## windmill (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll stick to gen 5. This entire game just feels like a big ol' cash grab.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 10, 2020)

Looks like I'm genning the Pokémon in once the expansions release. Paid DLC, for a game that's already shitty at a $60 USD price, no thanks.


MiiJack said:


> Has anyone of you ever gone to a Pokemon event (I never did)? Imagine that the dlc is the fee to go to an event. It's not for everyone.


You can actually win money at tournaments (or you used to be able to, I heard a few years ago they were changing it to cover people's college tuition instead). Here you're paying for Pokémon that were removed from the game, and a couple new ones. I'll be happy if this replaces the third version/sequels they usually do. But they'll probably still be doing the third version anyway.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2020)

MiiJack said:


> Has anyone of you ever gone to a Pokemon event (I never did)? Imagine that the dlc is the fee to go to an event. It's not for everyone.


Apples to oranges.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2020)

Yeah, not gonna support a company who makes up bullshit "we had to cut Pokemon due to models and animations being hard to make for 800 Pokemon", and
then two months later decides to add them back in. What kind of lazy developers do they have working and why are people so quick to blindly defend them again?


----------



## Something whatever (Jan 10, 2020)

The DLC is not going to fix the base game at all mind you, still butt ugly textures in the wild area and pop in, the online mode is worse then SUMO *and that was a joke in itself*. sure it was fun but it felt like buying expensive pizza and getting no toppings or drink with it.


----------



## Brigand (Jan 10, 2020)

I'm not too upset about the expansion pass. It's cheaper than buying a 3rd game which would normally have more features, which they definitely could have done. They had the chance to literally have the national dex as DLC, but instead they're adding it gradually along with extra stories and areas, and I can respect that far more than having to pay $3.99 for Squirtle's evolution line.

The Mystery Dungeon remake is cool, I noticed a playable Lucario in the trailer which means they may have added some more Pokemon instead of just doing a simple remake, which is nice. Am I the only one that isn't a _huge_ fan of the art style though, at least outside of the dungeons?


----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2020)

Don't really have my panties in a bunch over a $30 expansion pass, that's pretty bog standard these days.  If it only included the cut Pokemon that'd be one thing, but it seems to add quite a bit of content aside from that.

Never got around to playing the Mystery Dungeon games before, I'll have to check out the demo.


----------



## jesus96 (Jan 10, 2020)

Iwata didn't die for this......


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 10, 2020)

*thirty dollars for a single DLC?! for pokemon!?! for a SIXTY DOLLAR POKEMON GAME THAT ISN'T EVEN HALFWAY COMPLETE?!?!
*
Yeah, f that hot mess.


----------



## sonicvssilver22 (Jan 10, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> without the DLCs you can not evolve new slowpoke at all. A youtuber maxed it out with rare candies. It evolves based on location. Seems it’s evolutions weren’t included with today’s free update to prevent players from getting them w/o the dlc by modding.



They didn’t pay attention to the Direct at all then, because it was explicitly stated that you wouldn’t be able to evolve the Slowpoke without the use of an item that’s in the expansions, one that evolves into Slowbro in the Isle of Armor and another one in the Crown Tundra that evolves it into Slowking.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 10, 2020)

Only patching in ~200 instead of ~400 Pokemon? Charging us $30 per DLC? Fuck that.
Will this bring back missing moves, like Return and Hidden Power?

Also, Red/Blue Rescue Team had ALL 386 Pokemon in it, plus a Munchlax NPC. Will Rescue Team DX have all 890 Pokemon, or will it be like Gates to Infinity and be incredibly freaking disappointing?


----------



## MurraySkull (Jan 10, 2020)

Agreed, $10 would have made MUCH more sense, given the amount of content compared to the base game. (the returning pokemon don't count, since they can transferred via HOME)


----------



## Xzi (Jan 10, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> thirty dollars for a single DLC?!


It's $30 for both DLC packs.  Better than charging $60 for "Ultra Sword/Ultra Shield" at least.


----------



## Pandaxclone2 (Jan 10, 2020)

As long as they eventually add the national dex list back in, I am content. I made my peace that they wouldn't listen until after the games were released anyway. Until then, I won't be buying the games.

As for PMD DX, I thought the artstyle looked nice. Seeing the promotional artwork style be fully realised in-game was like seeing Sugimori artstyle Eevee in XY.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 10, 2020)

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon.


----------



## ombus (Jan 10, 2020)

If Gf is charging half of a complete game for each dlc then i expect half the " content " thats in the main game.. wich isnt much now that i think about it.. still cash grab like no tomorrow.

Dunno why Miyamoto doesnt step in and say anything about the quality of the game.. man..so sad.


----------



## Patxinco (Jan 10, 2020)

THANK GOD i stopped playing main games on 4th gen. This is going all the way down...


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 10, 2020)

A solid offering and a step in the right direction after somewhat rushed base game, imo. I'm pleased that a lot of older pokemon will return *and *we'll get an opportunity to catch them without having to trade/transfer from older games, since that means less hurdles for newcomers to complete the dex. I see a lot of people whining (especially about "re-introduced pokemon being paid" despite them not being paid), but that's GBATemp being GBATemp


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jan 10, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, not gonna support a company who makes up bullshit "we had to cut Pokemon due to models and animations being hard to make for 800 Pokemon", and
> then two months later decides to add them back in. What kind of lazy developers do they have working and why are people so quick to blindly defend them again?



I think we all saw your first post no need to keep repeating your feeling 

Calm with the fake outrage


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 10, 2020)

Does this signify the end of the third version, or as the case is these days, the third and fourth version?
I for one certainly hope so. Expecting people to buy essentially the same game again for some minor changes to the story and maybe some postgame content is kind of bullshit. $30 is still a lot of money to pay for what is likely a small amount of extra content, but it's only half the price of a game. Or less.

I can't help but feel like they cut content from the games to release it as DLC later though. I might be completely wrong, but I can't help but feel that way when Sword/Shield are possibly the shortest Pokemon games released to date. They might not have purposely cut the games short, but with the lack of postgame content, not even a single secret area to explore, it kind of seems like they were purposely saving the postgame content for DLC.



the_randomizer said:


> Yeah, not gonna support a company who makes up bullshit "we had to cut Pokemon due to models and animations being hard to make for 800 Pokemon", and
> then two months later decides to add them back in. What kind of lazy developers do they have working and why are people so quick to blindly defend them again?


They didn't make new models anyway, people have compared them and they are almost identical, just a few more polygons to make them smoother. And the animations certainly haven't improved.
Buuuuut they didn't actually say they were adding all the Pokemon back in. In fact, quite to the contrary, they said you would be able to transfer Pokemon into the games from Home only if they exist in the DLC (without having to own the actual DLC, of course)
Now that doesn't necessarily mean they _won't_ add every Pokemon back in. But they certainly haven't said anything suggesting they would.


----------



## DANTENDO (Jan 10, 2020)

C


ombus said:


> Dunno why Miyamoto doesnt step in and say anything about the quality of the game.. man..so sad.


Miyamoto doesn't talk to the Pokemon team anymore because they wouldn't name a legendary pokemon after him


----------



## 1NOOB (Jan 10, 2020)

a drop in the ocean but the franchise just lost me .


----------



## CharlesHoy (Jan 10, 2020)

Think the best games content was HG/SS, the Pichu, Giovanni and mystery gifts just kept on giving, I’m quite looking forward to the Sw/Sh DLC but I feel they’re going to be short and not offer the same excitement


----------



## OblivionReign (Jan 10, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> it’s a full 60 bucks. please download the demo first. the resolution from the direct made it seem like a lazy port. they may of added newer pokémon and forms, but not updating the resolution is a big no sale to me, especially at 60 bucks!


It was completely rebuilt from the ground up and made in unity


----------



## Xalusc (Jan 10, 2020)

Mystery Dungeon HYPE!!


----------



## GomenaSAIKE (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't mind the expansion but buying it twice if you have both? Fuuuuuu that what is Game FrEak-A thinking?


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 10, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> I think we all saw your first post no need to keep repeating your feeling
> 
> Calm with the fake outrage



Yes, Your Majesty


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2020)

SkyQueen said:


> It was completely rebuilt from the ground up and made in unity



Didn’t read my fallowing post? And reread my post you quoted too. the game’s trailer looked poor quality compared to the actual demo. I have seen played the demo and i would agree it’s worth 45-50 max. i don’t like playing full price for remakes. Finally where did you see the engine? The demo doesn’t even have the unity logo. If it is unity, than i say it’s worth 5-10 dollars less. Unity is a fast and easy engine to work with. Just look at all the indie trash that’s made quickly with it. Not saying DX is trash. What i am saying is unity means potentially less work was done to create it.


----------



## nWo (Jan 10, 2020)

That's why they where so evasive about questions about the incomplete Pokédex. Man, what a sad thing to happen to a great franchise like Pokémon. EA virus is spreading even more.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 10, 2020)

Something just popped into my head. What if the new birds are Lugia merger forms exclusive to one version and they’ll do another set merged with Ho-ho? They did merged pokémon before with the black/white re-releases.


----------



## DeoNaught (Jan 10, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> I see a lot of people whining (especially about "re-introduced pokemon being paid" despite them not being paid), but that's GBATemp being GBATemp


Haha _here's the thing
_
you have to buy the Dlc to get access to the areas to catch the new pokemon... so while you don't have to buy the dlc to get the new pokemon via trading with someone else who has the pokemon(I;e bought the dlc), you cannot catch the pokemon without the paywall. 

So while yes the pokemon are added to the game for free, to access them you have to pay for them. 

Like giving you a free gun but the gun is in a gun safe, and the only way to get the gun out is by buying a key to unlock the safe. 

atleast that's what I heard, kinda like the slowpoke you get for free, the only way to get it to evolve is by getting an item that is available in the dlc areas only.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 10, 2020)

DeoNaught said:


> Haha _here's the thing
> _
> you have to buy the Dlc to get access to the areas to catch the new pokemon... so while you don't have to buy the dlc to get the new pokemon via trading with someone else who has the pokemon(I;e bought the dlc), you cannot catch the pokemon without the paywall.
> 
> ...


That's how it worked in nearly every previous Pokemon game, though - you got a regional dex with some oldies and newbies, and then you could expand it by transfering/trading mons from other games. Only this time, newcomers can actually just buy the DLC and complete dex (mostly) solo without purchasing prev-gen pokemon games to forward-transfer their mons.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jan 10, 2020)

I already paid for the DLC they give you a pikachu outfit. I mean guys this is nothing new most games have DLC on them.

I knew the game was rushed that's why I only paid $30 for it on offerup if you paid full price for the game no disrespect but that was just a poor buisness decision. Most pokemon games were in the 29.99-34.99 price range. I know it's a switch but you have to sit back and ask yourself is this game really worth $60.  If the answer is no then just buy it used.

I had $10 in my Nintendo account so I basically paid $20 so all together $50 I mean it's just a buisness decision by Nintendo.


----------



## ehnoah (Jan 10, 2020)

With the DLC Anouncment:

Sold my legal Copy, just to crack it + DLC fuck Online Play, not many play online anways. You get only smogg traded and GigaRaids no one doing xD


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 10, 2020)

Rescue Team DX...currently playing that, and I hate how they removed the A-button attack. In the original GBA/DS games (and the Explorer of games, and I believe also Gates to Infinity), the player could press A to do a simple attack that dealt less damage than regular moves, but was excellent for finishing opponents off after using a move since you'd still gain boosted EXP (for using a move against the foe at least once) and for saving PP.

Why'd they remove this?


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 10, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> That's how it worked in nearly every previous Pokemon game, though - you got a regional dex with some oldies and newbies, and then you could expand it by transfering/trading mons from other games. Only this time, newcomers can actually just buy the DLC and complete dex (mostly) solo without purchasing prev-gen pokemon games to forward-transfer their mons.


Except it was part of the game before. Masuda paywalled it this time around. Making this a mandatory dlc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AkiraKurusu said:


> Rescue Team DX...currently playing that, and I hate how they removed the A-button attack. In the original GBA/DS games (and the Explorer of games, and I believe also Gates to Infinity), the player could press A to do a simple attack that dealt less damage than regular moves, but was excellent for finishing opponents off after using a move since you'd still gain boosted EXP (for using a move against the foe at least once) and for saving PP.
> 
> Why'd they remove this?


They want to sell you pp ups via lootbox.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jan 10, 2020)

GAME FREAK: Let's release an unfinished game while saying it would be too much work to add in everything. Then slowly sell them back all the content as DLCs. Customers now spend more than 2x the price for less content. (It's still missing stuff.) We have to have $$$$$$$$$.

The Mystery Dungeon remaster looks cool though. Probably because it's not made by Game Freak. LUL.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 10, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> GAME FREAK: Let's release an unfinished game while saying it would be too much work to add in everything. Then slowly sell them back all the content as DLCs. Customers now spend more than 2x the price for the less content. (It's still missing stuff.) We have to have $$$$$$$$$.
> 
> The Mystery Dungeon remaster looks cool though. Probably because it's not made by Game Freak. LUL.


Pokemon Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness (two GameCube games that utilise all the same mechanics as the GBA games, whilst adding in Shadow Pokemon and Shadow moves) were also not made by Game FrEAk - rather, by Genius Sonority. And those two games are still pretty dang enjoyable, even now; I'd gladly replay them over LGPE or Sword/Shield any day.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Jan 10, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Pokemon Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness (two GameCube games that utilise all the same mechanics as the GBA games, whilst adding in Shadow Pokemon and Shadow moves) were also not made by Game FrEAk - rather, by Genius Sonority. And those two games are still pretty dang enjoyable, even now; I'd gladly replay them over LGPE or Sword/Shield any day.


Agreed on the GameCube titles. I played the crap out of both of them back in the day.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 11, 2020)

I don't get what people are whining about. Every Pokémon will be available for free. In previous version of Pokémon, a lot of Pokémon couldn't be found inside the game itself, you had to transfer them from other game, which you can also do with Pokémon Home. For the slowpoke, they never said that you need to level them up in the region. You need an item in the region, and I'd go out on a leg to say that it's very probably like the crown item for the normal Slowking evolution, where you have to trade the Pokemon with the item.

As for the remake of Mystery Dungeon, I personally really like the new art style. The only thing I can't unsee is Pikachu's mouth looking like the red Mii lips.


----------



## SonicRings (Jan 11, 2020)

Switch games are too expensive. Can't believe the prices they're charging for these meh games lmaoooo


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 11, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> I don't get what people are whining about. Every Pokémon will be available for free. In previous version of Pokémon, a lot of Pokémon couldn't be found inside the game itself, you had to transfer them from other game, which you can also do with Pokémon Home.


...Except that in every previous Pokemon game (except for LGPE), the games still had data for all 251/386/493/649/721/802/807 Pokemon without needing an update or DLC or anything. Meaning you could hack unreleased Legendaries or older Starters and Legendaries or whatever into your games, or simply trade them over from future games. 
Heck, Ruby/Sapphire completely revamped the inner mechanics (fully separating Special into Sp. Atk and Sp. Def, changing Stat Exp. to EVs, increasing IVs from 0-15 to 0-31, separating gender from stats, etc.), meaning it was impossible to transfer GB/GBC Pokemon to GBA. Yet Ruby/Sapphire still had data for Bulbasaur to Celebi, despite the majority of them being completely impossible to get at the time (FireRed/LeafGreen, Emerald, Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness provided the missing Pokemon). Compare this to Sword/Shield, where it is possible to transfer 3DS Pokemon to Switch (via Home), yet not all 807 older Pokemon were included.

Even with the $60 DLC and accompanying update, there's still going to be ~270 Pokemon still unobtainable. Unless they surprise us, useful moves like Return and Hidden Power will still be unobtainable. Sword/Shield are still not worthy of purchase, and neither are the $60 DLC.


----------



## medoli900 (Jan 11, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> ...Except that in every previous Pokemon game (except for LGPE), the games still had data for all 251/386/493/649/721/802/807 Pokemon without needing an update or DLC or anything. Meaning you could hack unreleased Legendaries or older Starters and Legendaries or whatever into your games, or simply trade them over from future games.
> Heck, Ruby/Sapphire completely revamped the inner mechanics (fully separating Special into Sp. Atk and Sp. Def, changing Stat Exp. to EVs, increasing IVs from 0-15 to 0-31, separating gender from stats, etc.), meaning it was impossible to transfer GB/GBC Pokemon to GBA. Yet Ruby/Sapphire still had data for Bulbasaur to Celebi, despite the majority of them being completely impossible to get at the time (FireRed/LeafGreen, Emerald, Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness provided the missing Pokemon). Compare this to Sword/Shield, where it is possible to transfer 3DS Pokemon to Switch (via Home), yet not all 807 older Pokemon were included.
> 
> Even with the $60 DLC and accompanying update, there's still going to be ~270 Pokemon still unobtainable. Unless they surprise us, useful moves like Return and Hidden Power will still be unobtainable. Sword/Shield are still not worthy of purchase, and neither are the $60 DLC.


Again, you don't need those DLC to get those Pokémon. I don't think those two DLC are the last ones, it would be pretty dumb. I'm pretty sure they'll add the rest in due time. Really, all I see is whining for the sake of whining.


----------



## GbaNober (Jan 11, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> Again, you don't need those DLC to get those Pokémon. I don't think those two DLC are the last ones, it would be pretty dumb. I'm pretty sure they'll add the rest in due time. Really, all I see is whining for the sake of whining.


it would be better if they release the next Dlc for free but if they charge the customers again..


----------



## OblivionReign (Jan 11, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> Didn’t read my fallowing post? And reread my post you quoted too. the game’s trailer looked poor quality compared to the actual demo. I have seen played the demo and i would agree it’s worth 45-50 max. i don’t like playing full price for remakes. Finally where did you see the engine? The demo doesn’t even have the unity logo. If it is unity, than i say it’s worth 5-10 dollars less. Unity is a fast and easy engine to work with. Just look at all the indie trash that’s made quickly with it. Not saying DX is trash. What i am saying is unity means potentially less work was done to create it.


Dude... Just dump and open up the game demo and you will see its unity..


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 11, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> If it is unity, than i say it’s worth 5-10 dollars less. Unity is a fast and easy engine to work with. Just look at all the indie trash that’s made quickly with it. Not saying DX is trash. What i am saying is unity means potentially less work was done to create it.


In other words, developers should take less money for using a better game engine?


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 11, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Pokemon Colosseum and XD: Gale of Darkness (two GameCube games that utilise all the same mechanics as the GBA games, whilst adding in Shadow Pokemon and Shadow moves) were also not made by Game FrEAk - rather, by Genius Sonority. And those two games are still pretty dang enjoyable, even now; I'd gladly replay them over LGPE or Sword/Shield any day.


they are still the best looking pokemon games graphicaly speaking which makes gamefreak be put to shame when they cant get better graphics on a switch vs a gamecube...


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 11, 2020)

I would rather have a 3rd iteration than to have to buy DLC. A 3rd iteration is a solid, complete product. DLC will die when servers die. People who want this developer to "get with the times" are clowns who enjoy wasting money for themepark experiences. 

On a side note, WE WERE ALL FUCKING PLAYED. PEOPLE WERE RIGHT ABOUT SWORD AND SHIELD BEING AN UNFINISHED GAME. Developer saying they would never have DLC. All this street theater about not realizing fans wanted all those missing pokemon. Here they were hiding all of those pokemon in DLC. Incoming Pokemon Sword and Shield, Game of the Year edition with all DLC included. DLC season passes. Disgusting. They're not getting a single fucking cent out of me.

I'd rather pay Atlus tax for Shin Megami Tensei V because at least I know i'll be getting a complete product.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Jan 11, 2020)

chartube12 said:


> Didn’t read my fallowing post? And reread my post you quoted too. the game’s trailer looked poor quality compared to the actual demo. I have seen played the demo and i would agree it’s worth 45-50 max. i don’t like playing full price for remakes. Finally where did you see the engine? The demo doesn’t even have the unity logo. If it is unity, than i say it’s worth 5-10 dollars less. Unity is a fast and easy engine to work with. Just look at all the indie trash that’s made quickly with it. Not saying DX is trash. What i am saying is unity means potentially less work was done to create it.


Not necessarily. Sure, a ton of trash IS made using the Unity engine, but quite a few amazing games are too.
Cuphead, Ori and the Blind Forest, Rust, Dusk, Escape From Tarkov, Guns of Icarus, Superhot, Cities: Skyline...
Haven't personally played most of these, but they're still quite highly praised games, so I'll take the general public's opinion on them for now, even though I disagree with them quite a lot - Breath of the Wild is pure trash with no focus compared to every Legend of Zelda game since the third one; Super Mario Odyssey and Galaxy are inferior to Super Mario 64 DS; I would've been happier if Rosalina never made another appearance after Galaxy 2 due to how useless and unnecessary she is. Anyway, I digress...

The difference is that the free version of Unity requires the Unity logo be shown; the paid version that _actual developers_ use allow the logo to be omitted. This dumb decision means that garbage trash scams actively advertise Unity, while quality games don't, leading to Unity having a truly awful reputation.
Compare this to, say, CryEngine, which was popularised by Crysis. There's plenty of garbage trash scams running on CryEngine, but it's not what the engine's remembered and known for due to Crytek being smarter than Unity Tech is.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 11, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> A 3rd iteration is a solid, complete product. DLC will die when servers die. People who want this developer to "get with the times" are clowns who enjoy wasting money for themepark experiences.


DLC is just that - downloadable content. It won't magically disappear from your console once Nintendo closes support for Switch servers, and it's not dependent on always-online connectivity either. You're probably confusing it with live service games.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 11, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> In other words, developers should take less money for using a better game engine?



nice twist of words......


----------



## osaka35 (Jan 11, 2020)

better than omega sword/shield, eh? as long as the dlc is substantial, I'm fine with it. gives the programmers some money flow while development of the next game takes place. as long as it adds 5 or so hours of gameplay per expansion, minimal, I'll consider it worth it.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jan 11, 2020)

So now we know why they gimped the pokedex like that.
...so they can sell it back to us as DLC.
*slowclap* Well done Pokemon Company, very well done indeed.
You shoved that rusty piece of pipe up our ass quite expertly.


----------



## _v3 (Jan 11, 2020)

So they cut Pokemon from the final game so they could sell them back to you down the line for extra $$$???

Man, Nintendo's become just as scummy as EA and Ubisoft...


----------



## chaoskagami (Jan 11, 2020)

Pokemon is dead to me.

You know, a second version would have been better. I could at least buy that used to punish them.


----------



## shado9573 (Jan 12, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> They did it, the crazy bastards, they added old Pokemon as DLC
> 
> What a fucking slap in the face. GG Nintendo.
> 
> Will probably play the Mystery Dungeon remake though, I keep meaning to play the original GBA one but keep getting distracted with other stuff so maybe I'll play this?


Didn't they say that pokemon sword and shield will get free updates when both these expansions come out. Those updates would provide the ability to get the DLC pass (old pokemon) through "other means" (maybe more means other than obtaining them via trading). So basically we can receive the old pokemon through trading. Yes it sucks but I'd say something is better than nothing. However we should wait if those other means maybe refer to the wild area. However it still sucks since if i want to farm a specific pokemon with my OT on it and get some good stat pokemon.


----------



## pedro702 (Jan 12, 2020)

shado9573 said:


> Didn't they say that pokemon sword and shield will get free updates when both these expansions come out. Those updates would provide the ability to get the DLC pass (old pokemon) through "other means" (maybe more means other than obtaining them via trading). So basically we can receive the old pokemon through trading. Yes it sucks but I'd say something is better than nothing. However we should wait if those other means maybe refer to the wild area. However it still sucks since if i want to farm a specific pokemon with my OT on it and get some good stat pokemon.


they clearly said through trading or importing from pokemon home, for instance if kingdra line gets added and on pokemon home you got a kingdra you can transfer it if you have the updates and not the dlc, but newer pokemons and forms  like new legendary birds, legendarys and galarian forms only through trading they said so in the direct, still pyssed they cutted mega evos for this crap gigantamax that is even more broken since you can do it at any pokemon after it has some stats and their hp boost  and boosted attacs just make it easier any pokemon can sweep a team.


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 16, 2020)

Pipistrele said:


> DLC is just that - downloadable content. It won't magically disappear from your console once Nintendo closes support for Switch servers, and it's not dependent on always-online connectivity either. You're probably confusing it with live service games.


Nobody is confused here except you. You need to download "downloadable content" from a server, genius. It won't magically disappear from your console, it will magically disappear from Nintendo's servers when they stop supporting the console in which case good luck ever getting the software you paid for ever again.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jan 16, 2020)

Pluupy said:


> Nobody is confused here except you. You need to download "downloadable content" from a server, genius. It won't magically disappear from your console, it will magically disappear from Nintendo's servers when they stop supporting the console in which case good luck ever getting the software you paid for ever again.


That's.. a petty thing to be pissed about. The content won't be permanently available because that's the nature of digital distribution as a whole, and not just "Nintendo/Game Freak bad" - may as well lash out at indie developers. You also have years and years in advance to download the thing - and even if you won't, by the time closure of Switch services will start, DLCs will be backed up to heck by all sorts of people, so preservation isn't a problem either. I can _kinda_ see your point, but I fail to see a situation where it actually becomes a major problem; if anything, by that time you most likely won't have to pay for said DLCs to play them, with improving homebrew/emulation scene + Nintendo being way past care for people pirating decade-old games.

(Also, please take a chill. I think you're being way too confrontational)


----------

